# EBC Green Stuff Pads - Do they Eat Rotors?



## 95' GLX VR6 (Feb 15, 2003)

I searched for the topic, but found little, so I guess I'll post my question
I'm in the process or purchasing EBC Green Stuff pads along with some Powerslot slotted rotors. I'd hear from any people that Green Stuff pads were the way to go, but now I'm here reports of people that are getting their rotors warped and eaten by these pads. Should I go with Hawk Pads? Will the EBC Pads be ok?


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: EBC Green Stuff Pads - Do they Eat Rotors? (95' GLX VR6)*

Seems experiences vary. Personally, I find the EBC wear the rotors a little faster than I expect the OEM pads do, but warping isnt an issue. I think the wear isssue is a function of how the extra brake grip affects your driving style. Better feeling brakes can make you go longer before going for the brakes and get on them harder, and those things increase wear and heat. I dont recommend EBC Green for track, or even autocross unless you drive without using the brakes. When they get real hot, like happens in competition, these pads cook and become fast wearing, dusty little critters. For street use though (unless you drive like a madman) they are great.


----------



## 95' GLX VR6 (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: EBC Green Stuff Pads - Do they Eat Rotors? (wclark)*

Do you use EBC rotors, I heard the EBC pads work well with them, but I don't want a dimpled rotor.


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: EBC Green Stuff Pads - Do they Eat Rotors? (95' GLX VR6)*

I have been using Audi OEM rotors (I have the pads on my A4) but they are about the same as the VW.


----------



## 95' GLX VR6 (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: EBC Green Stuff Pads - Do they Eat Rotors? (wclark)*

Great, thank you for sharing your experiance.


----------



## aaonms (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: EBC Green Stuff Pads - Do they Eat Rotors? (95' GLX VR6)*

I've had EBC Green Stuff front and rear pads and stock rotors for approximately 16K miles. They produce minimal dust and stop very well, but I wonder about rotor warpage as the brakes do feel lumpy now.


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: EBC Green Stuff Pads - Do they Eat Rotors? (95' GLX VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Do you use EBC rotors, I heard the EBC pads work well with them, but I don't want a dimpled rotor.[HR][/HR]​why wouldnt you want a dimpled rotor? i like that dimpled look


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

*Re: EBC Green Stuff Pads - Do they Eat Rotors? (95' GLX VR6)*

For the best life out of an OE rotor, get it cryo-treated (about $40 extra per rotor) if you're going to run EBC green pads.
To me, it's worth the extra $80 if it means the rotors will last twice as long (or longer) as an OE rotor.


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: EBC Green Stuff Pads - Do they Eat Rotors? (Electron Man)*

quote:[HR][/HR]For the best life out of an OE rotor, get it cryo-treated (about $40 extra per rotor) if you're going to run EBC green pads.
.[HR][/HR]​FYI-One of the Moderators here warped a set of cryo treated rotors with the EBC Greens.


----------



## 95' GLX VR6 (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: EBC Green Stuff Pads - Do they Eat Rotors? (MikeBlaze)*

Dimples just reduce surfare area, hurting braking performance. They don't do anything else.


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: EBC Green Stuff Pads - Do they Eat Rotors? (95' GLX VR6)*

i was told that they work they same way as the holes for x drilled does. is this not true?


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: EBC Green Stuff Pads - Do they Eat Rotors? (mrdejected)*

I had green stuff up front on oem rotors, used them for street use. They heat up really quick, my rotors started to crackulate (my new term in lack of better word). Now, im upgrading to 11" girling 60 calipers. (from 9.4"). Im a madman, so i need the extra stopping power.


----------



## 95' GLX VR6 (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: EBC Green Stuff Pads - Do they Eat Rotors? (baupfhor)*

EBC says:
Then, "Blind Hole" dimples provide a “cross-drilled rotor" look while reducing the chance of the rotor cracking around the holes.
Powerslot says:
By installing ProStop rotors, a driver can have the “look” of a cross-drilled rotor and the performance of a slotted rotor without compromising the structural integrity of the rotor.
Just for looks.


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: EBC Green Stuff Pads - Do they Eat Rotors? (95' GLX VR6)*

but wouldnt the dimples fill with gases also so that they can be expelled?


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: EBC Green Stuff Pads - Do they Eat Rotors? (mrdejected)*

quote:[HR][/HR]but wouldnt the dimples fill with gases also so that they can be expelled?[HR][/HR]​Read this http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=737304. There are a few posts near the bottom that discuss the gas issue. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: EBC Green Stuff Pads - Do they Eat Rotors? (MikeBlaze)*

well I cant comment on weather they eat rotors or not, but I just got the pads on my jetta, and so far Im pleased. they have a good initial bit, and slow down much quicker than the stockies. My guess is that if your drive with them hard, they will wrap the rotors. They have a higher coefficant of friction than most pads, which is the reason for the good initial bite. but more friction also creates more heat, which if not dissapated quickly, or evenly enough can warp rotors.


----------



## 02GTI-VR6 (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: EBC Green Stuff Pads - Do they Eat Rotors? (Jettavr666)*

quote:[HR][/HR] My guess is that if your drive with them hard, they will wrap the rotors.[HR][/HR]​Give me somebody's Golf/Jetta with stock brake pads and I garauntee I can warp them. Dont blame the pads when rotors cant take the heat and warp. Its a sign U could use bigger brakes.


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: EBC Green Stuff Pads - Do they Eat Rotors? (02GTI-VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR] My guess is that if your drive with them hard, they will warp the rotors.
Give me somebody's Golf/Jetta with stock brake pads and I garauntee I can warp them. Dont blame the pads when rotors cant take the heat and warp. Its a sign U could use bigger brakes.[HR][/HR]​thats may be true, but alot of the time stock brakes are very sufficant. and yes your right stock brakes can warp easily, my parents minivan with ludicrously undersized brakes does it every six months. but it might be more likly with pads that have more friction.


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

*Re: EBC Green Stuff Pads - Do they Eat Rotors? (MikeBlaze)*

quote:[HR][/HR]One of the Moderators here warped a set of cryo treated rotors with the EBC Greens.[HR][/HR]​I'm sure any rotor can have a portion of the pad baked onto the surface if not cooled properly (or if they tried to use EBC Greens for even light track use). Maybe they should've gotten larger rotors or wider tires (assuming the tires used couldn't trigger the ABS).
How much had the rotors worn away when they "warped"?


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: EBC Green Stuff Pads - Do they Eat Rotors? (Electron Man)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm sure any rotor can have a portion of the pad baked onto the surface if not cooled properly [HR][/HR]​I guess warped is an improper term as what you stated is what actually happened. Here is a link to the whole story: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=328118. I had the same thing happen to two sets of my rotors w/ EBC Greens. No tracking though, just everyday stuff.


----------



## SIJETTAVR6 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: EBC Green Stuff Pads - Do they Eat Rotors? (95' GLX VR6)*

i have warped the rotors that i had on my car after was spirited driving when i had the car for about 2k miles. then i bought another pair of oem VW and VW brake rotors and pads. they lasted about 6 months. Now i have EBC greenstuff and brembo OEM rotors. I have to say that the stopping distance went down. However my brakes still sound wierd after about 1,000 miles, and at speed above 90 (magically disapearing at braking from 110) there is a unique sound that resembles that of a tractor trailer downshifting. No one has been able to tell me what exactly that means. 
performance wise go for it for the street. but i can concur that use them alot and they get hot, and the smell nasty hot. But go for. them i would http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
F.Y.I i have a 2001 VR6 with stock rear rotors and pads.


----------



## 95' GLX VR6 (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: EBC Green Stuff Pads - Do they Eat Rotors? (95' GLX VR6)*

After reading through that thread, that worries me. Should I get some metal master pads instead?


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: EBC Green Stuff Pads - Do they Eat Rotors? (95' GLX VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]After reading through that thread, that worries me. Should I get some metal master pads instead?[HR][/HR]​I just switched out my EBC's for Metal Masters, no complaints thus far. Its only bee a few hundred miles though. Ferodo & Porterfield pads have a good reputations around here as well.


[Modified by MikeBlaze, 7:07 PM 3-12-2003]


----------

